# a couple anubias shots



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

And if anyone has a clue to the species, that'd be lovely info! :redface:


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Their great pictures. What exactly is they’re size? I can’t tell from there pictures.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you, i was playing with a blue led lamp over the tank, watching this guy do his night time thing.


































sorry, there aren't any lights in our living room other than the tanks.. so its what my phone could do with the flash and my shaky hands


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice pics! I'm a fan of anubias, especially nana


----------

